# 50 hp force on 16 ft aluminum



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

What speed should you get you think? 

My cuz just bought this rig and it has a hard time planing out. Runs fine, fires right up and doesn't seem to miss at all but there just seems to be a huge lack of power. I am missing something?? I'm used to bigger motors but still I thought it would do better.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Does he have a hydrofoil on it? Power trim?

My Force is being a _***** this spring. _No real problems for 10 years and this year it's been one thing after another! Right now I'm chasing a similar problem. My 85hp is only pushing me 13-14mph right now. Should be upper 20's. That's on a 18' glass boat.

Check over on the Iboats forum too.... They've been helping me along.

I've got a manual too Mike... Been pretty close the last couple weeks!


----------



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

You should be getting much better than that. 
I had an early 70's Evinrude 55 hp on a 16 foot tri-hull, which is basically like a big fiberglass bathtub, and that motor would get me almost to 30 mph with no trouble getting on a plane. 
Regardless of the style of the hull, a 50 hp motor should get any 16' aluminum boat moving real quick.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That's what I thought too.

So far my thoughts are possibly 
Timing
Motor height wrong
Stretched or out of adjustment throttle cable
Prop pitch? 
Check rpms. But I doubt we are reaching full rpms since it's not really getting planed out


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Have you ever done a compression test on DA motor maybe she is getting tired?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Salmonslammer, yes it has a hydrofoil and trim. We started high and brought the bow down for top speed she just isn't going as fast as it should.

Does your book cover an 89 50hp?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

My 16' with a 40 force with a hydrofoil will top out at 30


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

limige said:


> Salmonslammer, yes it has a hydrofoil and trim. We started high and brought the bow down for top speed she just isn't going as fast as it should.
> 
> Does your book cover an 89 50hp?



Yes it does... its a clymer manual.

May not need it much longer... looking at a 06 trophy with a 115 merc. Going to try and swing that.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Had a 17' full interior(carpet,livewell, storage, 24volt powerdirve) walk thru windshield with a 70 force W/ hydrofoil. That would do just over 30 mph. 

I've yet to see it on an outboard, but I believe OBs have the same or similar overheat sensors as jetskis. The sensor is usually located on the head and extend down into the water jacket to protect against overheating. I have seen one go bad on a jetski. The bad sensor limited RPMs. If you have them (sensors), maybe find the parameters and check with an ohm meter.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a 16 ft deep V full deck tracker with a 40 HP and can do 27 mph with two guys. Definitely something is not right.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope I'm wrong but my 85 horse was a piece of crap 
89 force 85 horse


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Check your spark plugs, fuel filter or screen and check for water in the fuel tank.
I once had a '79 Merc 50hp that was a dog when I bought it and wouldn't plane. New plugs, plug wires and it ran like a champ and would pull a skier.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

J D said:


> Hope I'm wrong but my 85 horse was a piece of crap
> 89 force 85 horse



Thats what Im wrenching on now... been a good mtr till this year. 

Bought it and it had low hrs.. has about a million now!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

So it got worst today, turns out the prop slowly took a crap. Same prop has been reworked several times. He bought a new prop and she skoots now


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

limige said:


> So it got worst today, turns out the prop slowly took a crap. Same prop has been reworked several times. He bought a new prop and she skoots now


Good news hope things work out


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah! Hub is probably spun. Rubber core shot. Engine runs but the prop slips on the hub so in a sense it doesn't grip the water.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Exactly. Never heard of one slowly going out like that. Very cool it now works great and we can count on it


----------

